# some things about archery...



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

With all the stuff going around about the future of the sport it has brought up a couple questions in my mind. I've been around for a little bit and have moved up pretty fast. Got past some of the biggest road blocks and I'm takin the big plunge next season since i turn 18 in September. By big plunge, i mean going pro and shooting with Reo, Jesse, Chance, Braden, Griv, and all the rest of the great people that make up that division.


One of the biggest things i've noticed in shooting is how serious everyone is and how much they are not open to being beat by a 17yo kid... in most cases, i met some great people in vegas this year that were very supportive and very encouraging. I've said it before, but i'll reiterate that i am a very laid back shooter, most of the time. just ask those who shoot with me. Why is everyone so serious? if you have to try that hard to shoot good scores, maybe you should lighten up and shoot for fun. The score will be the same, but you will have a better time on the line....

I would like to give a big thanks to some of the great companies that i shoot for, Truespot for the awesome scopes that are the best i have ever used, bstinger for steadying up my sight picture so i can hit what i aim at, TruBall and Axcel for making sweet releases and sweet sights, vaportrail for making sweet strings right here in mn, and a huge thanks to Jon at Prairie archery for getting me setup with all that i need. I also gotta give a big thanks to the people that got me where I am.. Kim, Charlie, Carl, GRIV, Mom, Schmidty, and all the rest.. this is to you:darkbeer:

Now i will admit that i haven't tried everything, some of the things i have found what works and don't wanna change(creature of habit thing, and if it aint broke fix it). Why can't we all get along and just support one another? I know that if you are a shooter for the company you want to sell their product, but can we stay away form the my stuff is better than your stuff crap? please?

What does the youth and the up and coming archers think of how the sport is managed at a competitive level? I've been to a few shoots now and some are run really well and some really badly. How many of you are approaching the big step up to either adult divisions or take the big plunge? What do you think about shooting up, should someone younger be able to shoot up? 


and i guess the biggest question i have is what do you, the future of the sport want to see in the pro level shooters? how do you want them to represent the sport?

Sorry for this getting a bit long

Jacob Hemstock... a big dog hopeful


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I feel the same way. I don't un derstand why guys have to be so serious. Just lighten up guys. It's supposed to be a fun shoot. I believe that if a kid wants to shoot up, he should be able to. If I want to test my skills against the big dogs. I should be able to. I'm hoping to be a big dog too.

Jake


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you become famous I could say I talked to him on archery talk. But anyway good luck man im sure you will do fine!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> If you become famous I could say I talked to him on archery talk. But anyway good luck man im sure you will do fine!


:set1_signs009::set1_signs009::set1_signs009::cheers::cheers::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> If you become famous I could say I talked to him on archery talk.


Shoot, I can say I met him, texted him, and talked to him on the phone.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

feel free to answer the questions

thanks, we'll see if i get there


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

```

```



archerykid13 said:


> I feel the same way. I don't un derstand why guys have to be so serious. Just lighten up guys. It's supposed to be a fun shoot. I believe that if a kid wants to shoot up, he should be able to. If I want to test my skills against the big dogs. I should be able to. I'm hoping to be a big dog too.
> 
> Jake


All though I do agree, there are going to be a lot of "those kids" that will take advantage of the system and think (in their eyes) that they are good enough to shoot with the pros.

Here's how I see it, I've been in other programs where it started as a high school thing, but pretty soon younger kids were aloud to join. After a while, I was the only highschooler left and all of a sudden, a lot of the fun was gone. See what I mean?

But I do agree with you guys. If they come up with a way for you to prove yourself, then you should be able to compete with the big guys-but we still need to leave them a little room.

I'm not aiming this at any one here on AT because I've never shot with you guys, therefore I can't judge...but you get my drift.

Having said that, I know you'll do good N77 (and I really do mean that). You know your stuff and you should have a chance for the top.

GOOD LUCK! I hope it turns out well for you!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

id like to see it get more publication as on tv and id also like for the pros to just relax and have fun because i believe if you are a good shooter and you are stressing over a score card it cant be dong much to help because at the end of the day when you have relaxed and enjoyed yourself the score will still be there and id like to see the pros spending more time with the children because like you said they are the future of this sport, 
good luck to you!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> All though I do agree, there are going to be a lot of "those kids" that will take advantage of the system and think (in their eyes) that they are good enough to shoot with the pros.
> ...


Exactly. There would be a lot of those kids. They definitely need to do something to prove that you can do that.

Jake


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Alright I'll throw in my thoughts. IMO some people are serious because they feel that the sport should be one that is a mind game. One that forces you to keep your composure. Now in no way am I trying to put anyone down here. But Jake, you are a truly amazing shot. I know I'm not the best shot in the world but to me it seems like there are several kinds of shooters. The shooters that have fun, laugh and end up with great scores at the tournaments. Then there are those who have great scores but are very very serious about it. Those are the ones that play the mind game with them selves. It is almost as though they set up a new road block that tells them they have to be serious if they want to do well. Along the way there are many others like those who go have fun laugh drink beer and don't put up the best scores.

When you talk about guys not being up to getting beat by a 17 year old, you have to think from their perspective. These guys are the best of the best. They see a 17 year old kid tearing holes though the X's and honestly I feel they are intimidated. They say holy cow this kid is half my age and he is only 3 points behind me at the end of the day. It's almost as though they see it as a threat to them in the near future. So its not so much that they are not up to the challenge its that they are intimidated.

Jake, I will have to agree with you on the whole "fanboy" situation. Every single one of us on here loves to shoot. We all have a company we prefer more. That doesn't mean we have to sit and bicker about it. The second I see a thread that says "which is better?" I know that it will just be an arguement. People, yes our bows have a different logo on them, yes they look different, yes they are different colors and shapes and sizes and poundages and let offs. Honestly, who cares?! When you get down to it, they are all bows! This is the "young ARCHERS" forum. We all shoot so why can't we just leave it at that and get along?

I am 18 and going to shoot adult at all of the tournaments was a big step and it is for everyone. It's a new level of competition and its whole new group of people to shoot agains who more than likely have been shooting longer. All that means is, do better. make yourself do better. Only you can control how well you shoot. Now, would I be interested at shooting at a professional level someday? Hell ya I would. The only thing that can stop me, is me. A great quote is, "To get where you want to go, you have to start where you are" So start working if you want it.

I know this is longer than the original post but I thought I would really put it all out there on how I felt about all of this. So when the time comes for you to take the step, just remember everyone, only you can decide for you.

-Joey


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would have to say if I happen to go to one of those big shoots, even if I'm not with the bug guns of course, but I would hope that those people would have a good attitude even if they arent shooting their best. Good luck to ya Jacob!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

isaacdahl said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> All though I do agree, there are going to be a lot of "those kids" that will take advantage of the system and think (in their eyes) that they are good enough to shoot with the pros.
> ...


I know what you mean about kids thinking they are all that and wanting to show off. I also know exactly what you mean about younger people taking some or all of the fun out of stuff. I've been on both sides of the spectrum before and neither is the funnest place to be.



Joe(y) said:


> Alright I'll throw in my thoughts. IMO some people are serious because they feel that the sport should be one that is a mind game. One that forces you to keep your composure. Now in no way am I trying to put anyone down here. But Jake, you are a truly amazing shot. I know I'm not the best shot in the world but to me it seems like there are several kinds of shooters. The shooters that have fun, laugh and end up with great scores at the tournaments. Then there are those who have great scores but are very very serious about it. Those are the ones that play the mind game with them selves. It is almost as though they set up a new road block that tells them they have to be serious if they want to do well. Along the way there are many others like those who go have fun laugh drink beer and don't put up the best scores.
> 
> 
> Jake, I will have to agree with you on the whole "fanboy" situation. Every single one of us on here loves to shoot. We all have a company we prefer more. That doesn't mean we have to sit and bicker about it. The second I see a thread that says "which is better?" I know that it will just be an arguement. People, yes our bows have a different logo on them, yes they look different, yes they are different colors and shapes and sizes and poundages and let offs. Honestly, who cares?! When you get down to it, they are all bows! This is the "young ARCHERS" forum. We all shoot so why can't we just leave it at that and get along?
> ...



I highlighted some very important things that Joey said. He's right on about the two different mindsets. Those that are there for fun and those that are there to try and win it all.

A big thing to remember is that if you dont' have fun shooting, your scores will reflect it


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> When you talk about guys not being up to getting beat by a 17 year old, you have to think from their perspective. These guys are the best of the best. They see a 17 year old kid tearing holes though the X's and honestly I feel they are intimidated. They say holy cow this kid is half my age and he is only 3 points behind me at the end of the day. It's almost as though they see it as a threat to them in the near future. So its not so much that they are not up to the challenge its that they are intimidated.
> -Joey


I have been in these types of situations a couple times and it's not that they are intimidated by a younger archery beating them, its that we feel like we are beating them when we really aren't. While we might shoot a higher score than them, we didn't shoot it in the big boy class. The only reason they show us any real respect is because we are of a younger age. I can almost bet that there is no intimidation factor involved. I can tell you that it is completely different shooting a 300 or whatever it may be next to one of your best friends than it is shooting a 300 next to someone in that class. Respect is due to those who earn it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Underdog, this is probably gonna sound really odd... but you wouldn't by any chance be Bridger Deaton would you?


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just might be.  and you N7709K, would you happen to be jacob???


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

If you become famous I could say I talked to him on archery talk.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

That would be me


----------

